# Nissan expects to sell 1,500 GT-Rs per year in U.S.



## dascrow (Oct 17, 2007)

Let the markups begin. When sales of the Nissan GT-R starts in North America next summer, only 1,500 examples will be available. We're a bit unsure as to how that figure was reached, but we'd assume production limitations and Nissan's desire to keep exclusivity on boil are all factored into the estimate.

The sales directive comes courtesy of a dealer communication due out this Friday to Nissan's 1,070 dealers nationwide, which also lists pricing for two GT-R models at $69,850 and $71,900. Some retailers are expecting markups on the GT-R to fly as high as $15,000 per vehicle. Get your local dealer on speed dial and have your checkbooks at the ready.

[Source: Automotive News – Sub. Req.], by Damon Lavrinc
Nissan expects to sell 1,500 GT-Rs per year in U.S. - Autoblog


----------

